# Pics from last residential job



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Wish I could post these in full size - they seem to lose some of their effect when sizing them for web pages! 

Just went back to this place the other night to get some after shots - hope you like em!


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Last few


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Makes me want to smoke a cigar, That looks sweet


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beautiful. Sweet house too. :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice! It is always great to be able to get in after the house is furnished to get pics! All my pics are of empty beige houses!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

that's what I'm talkin' about....


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice work. You guys do the cabinets too?


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Is your camera set to Sepia? :whistling2:
Nooo, take no notice, I'm in a wind-up mood tonight 
That looks a cool home and finish to boot. Similar to RCP, I never seem to get pics of a furnished *and* finished job. It's normally just a finished job.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> that's what I'm talkin' about....







:thumbup:




Gorgeous house and job. What a GREAT set of pics.. the pay is good I bet, AND the awesome pics once done.. which is better?


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

AWESOME :notworthy:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

That looks very very nice. What color and paint did you use for the trim?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks guys!! :thumbup:

All walls and trim were done in HP2000 Hi Hide Eggshell. Walls up were HC93, ceilings were 1/2 strength in flat, downstairs wine room was done in blackstone, and trim was Florentine Plaster. I did do the front door, pantry cabinets, window casings, the big window/sliding doors in main room, and stair system, those were done with Lenmar Ultra Laq Satin, mixed with 4 oz/gallon of the same stain used on their new kitchen and fireplace mantle which are nearly black with a very small amount of brown. Wine room doors were done in 'black forest' stain and toned until the wood grain was almost completely hidden - to match a 12' cabinet in the same color they have in their tv room. 

This one was a reno - they bought it new but ripped everything out and re-did everything from paint to stain to kitchens, bathrooms, and vanities. And yep nEighter - these jobs pay well!! 

In this house I only did the main living areas upstairs and the whole lower floor. I'll be going back to do the bedrooms, garage, and downstairs bar cabinets - so at least I know i'll have SOME work in the new year lol! 

I took the pictures with a Canon 450D on a tripod set to Programmed Auto so there's no flash (flash ruins pictures IMO) lol so no sepia :thumbsup: 

Thanks again for the kind words guys!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Awsome job! Back in the day... that wine room would be tempting! :whistling2:


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Man just when I think im getting somewhere the pro's come on and post these stunning photos.

Oh well get back to work. At least these guys r giving something to work for. I feel like im on the house league playing with the nhl??? That is the only way to get better!!


----------



## NJPainter (Feb 5, 2008)

Rcon said:


> Last few


Excellent work...How did you finish the railings?


----------



## Chris Jackson (Jun 2, 2010)

its also nice when the homeowner has taste enough to furnish complimentary to the job you did! i have a project that took 4 months and they have one leather couch new and the rest of the place is furnished with old beat up furniture.

id also be interested in the processes to get that staircase to look so stunning


----------



## DCW (Jun 15, 2010)

looks ****ing goog! nice decoration with the lights


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Rcon, looks great. Looks like a fun job to do and that toner turned out sharp. I was going to ask if was that or paint because its so solid. Thats how I like to do trim, stain it close and tone the hell out of it. 

Do you set your white balance by room or all equal?

Very nice job.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Rcon said:


> these jobs pay well!!


Excellent job RCON. Looks really awesome.

Excellent clientele too.

Keep that resonance going. Clear skies ahead!





Rcon said:


> I took the pictures with a Canon 450D on a tripod set to Programmed Auto so there's no flash (flash ruins pictures IMO)


I agree flashes do ruin pictures. I would take your shots during the day though. Just don't take any with sun directly shining in windows.

Leaving the exposure open long enough on a tripod during the day will light up everything really well and is a decent solution without pro lighting.

The windows get a little blurred out from the daylight, but it's acceptable because everything else will look very excellent.

Has kind of a late 70's, early 80's Bob Guccione effect, minus the fuzziness.

It's not a horrible look. Brings back mammaries!

If you know someone with Photoshop, there is actually a feature that simulates longer exposure, that can brighten those shots up a bit.

And the best feature is one that can adjust highlights and shadows. It will target only the dark areas, and lighten those, without blowing out the highlights.

It is a very effective tool for shots like the ones you have there. It will make a big difference in the impact of the images.

Also proper sharpening.

I use a similar setup. A 350D on a tripod. I use I think aperture dependant, I set the aperture for the depth of field I am looking for, then let the camera exposure stay open however long it needs to to get enough light.

Set your ISO at 100. Anything larger leaves enough noise to really become apparent when you go to sharpen the image.

Also, I don't know if you have the kit lens, but try not to open it up to it's widest angle.

The sharpness decreases dramatically between 20 and 18 mm.

I don't know if the 450D has mirror lockup but if it does USE IT, this allows the vibration from the mirror flipping up to die down before the shutter burns the image onto the sensor.

Makes for a MUCH sharper picture.

Also, if you don't have mirror lockup, there is a work around, you can set the camera on sequence mode and take 3 shots with a few seconds in between each shot. The mirror will flip up to take the first shot, then it will stay open while the shutter actuates 3 times.

Just use the last shot, the mirror vibration should have completely subsided by that time.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! Sounds like a man with a complete collection of Penthouse when time could be better spent learning something more about photography than is evidenced. 

Quick fix? Download Google's "Picasa". It's a freebies and comes with a tutorial. Be aware that it has a search algorhythm that may find some images that are on the "private side". 

Select those uncompensated for tungsten lighted pix and hit "I'm feeling lucky"


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Retired said:


> LOL! Sounds like a man with a complete collection of Penthouse when time could be better spent learning something more about photography than is evidenced.


I don't own any Penthouse magazines. But I have looked at plenty of Bob Guccioni's "work" during the 80's.

I just read them for articles.


----------



## Retired (Jul 27, 2010)

Last Craftsman said:


> I don't own any Penthouse magazines. But I have looked at plenty of Bob Guccioni's "work" during the 80's.
> 
> I just read them for articles.


 



I heard once that he was selling a rattlecan palm depilatory back then. Is this true?


----------

